# Sunday's Show and Tell ...11/14/21



## jd56 (Nov 14, 2021)

Hope all are well.

Let's see what classics you've found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not.
Please, include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## Sven (Nov 14, 2021)

Bought dropstand hardware off of ebay for my current project.  Great fit.




A "cereal box" license plate also for my current project



And an about 30 lb box of Legos from a yard sale yesterday.  It actually cost $19.55. I found a quarter and two dimes in the box.


----------



## HEMI426 (Nov 14, 2021)

Seems a little slow on show n tell today, so I'll post some stuff I'm going thru in the barn.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 14, 2021)

Helped a friend clean off a shelf in his garage and get a couple of old bikes gone. V/r Shawn


----------



## kccomet (Nov 14, 2021)

I'm in the down sizing mode, and trying not to buy. this was on local Facebook. it had a few poor partial shots of the frame, no complete shots and no rear pics. the ad said vintage frame, straight, no damage that I can see. I was jazzed driving over, 1961 specialissima. I almost cried when I saw it....the rear stays, oh my


----------



## HEMI426 (Nov 14, 2021)

WOW, Shawn ya know that feeling you got on Xmas morning when you were a kid, I just got it looking at your pics. Looks like you're ready for the next swap. NICE!!!!


----------



## mike j (Nov 14, 2021)

This Foxglove decided to bloom outside our front door this week. Despite a couple of frosts & pretty much most of the leaves off the trees. Nature can be surprising.


----------



## vincev (Nov 14, 2021)

Still on a toy kick.Anybody ever put comcert of bells on ?



.lol


----------



## vincev (Nov 14, 2021)

This is a cool old game....


----------



## vincev (Nov 14, 2021)

One more toy.....old Erector set.....



..


----------



## SoBayRon (Nov 14, 2021)

Picked up a set of tiller bars, pair of Union pedals and a stem. All in action now!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 14, 2021)

Was able to pick up my 1906 Indian camelback this past week.  Still need to age down the tank and searching for a some missing parts.  A huge thanks to Cliff @OC54 and Tom Clark!  Also here a a couple items I bought at the Bater Auction; a big thanks to Chris Hammond @Robertriley for the assist.  The original Excelsior motorcycle advertising piece will look great with the bronze "Schwinn Building" letters I also own off the same building.  The tank is a 1912 copper version with remains of original paint; thank you to Marty for the year identification.  Also appreciation to Cliff @oddball for the correct saddle chassis for the Racycle Miami top.  A sweet pair of teens/twenties grips were delivered too, thanks Santi!


----------



## Drwizzletooth (Nov 14, 2021)

Basset star cruiser,1980,2 speed kickback.score for 100 bo es.


----------



## IngoMike (Nov 14, 2021)

Early Hawthorne Tank bike.....picked up in a rush with no glasses and now looks like a well done re-paint. Anybody have any info.?.....


----------



## ratrodz (Nov 14, 2021)

A few goodies to add to my collection 
First is the patent pic of the Sk trike!!!




Next a few Sk frames. With the help of @New Mexico Brant with the assist on snagging these for me!




This sweet little guy was in the Sk pile of parts!


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 14, 2021)

I picked up an all aluminum Tricycle, thanks Mark!
It’s similar to the child’s all aluminum Howard Van Doran bike I own, riveted disc rims and  seat are similar.  Here’s a few pictures, they compliment each other.
Looking for someone who can polish these if you know of anyone?

Mike


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 14, 2021)

Recently found and re-built this unusual 36-hole Sturmey AG "Dynothree" rear hub from 1964. This uncommon 36-hole must have come off an American bicycle from that time. The cones and bearing surfaces were gunked with old grease but nearly pristine after cleaning.


----------



## jacob9795 (Nov 14, 2021)

IngoMike said:


> Early Hawthorne Tank bike.....picked up in a rush with no glasses and now looks like a well done re-paint. Anybody have any info.?.....



Same thing happened to me. I took my bike out of the shipping box and it smelled like spray paint. I think you could try rubbing a little spot with rubbing alcohol to see if it was spray painted. On my bike, you can't really tell that it was repainted in certain spots, I left it outside in the fog for a while. That's still a great looking bike man


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 14, 2021)

IngoMike said:


> Early Hawthorne Tank bike.....picked up in a rush with no glasses and now looks like a well done re-paint. Anybody have any info.?.....
> View attachment 1512120
> 
> View attachment 1512123
> ...



 Looking at the pictures I would have never guessed that was anything less than original but it could be a very high quality patina restoration.


----------



## tjkajecj (Nov 14, 2021)

Acquired these over the last week and a half, most have been on here before.
Enough to keep me occupied this winter.

Tim

1920ish Recruit  badged 28" frame, any info appreciated.







1935 Colson 28" - Simmons Hardware Banner badged




1939 Colson - Ludwig badged




1940 Colson - Goodyear Wings Double Eagle Badge.




1941 Colson - TruSport badged ... Love those Snakebelly tires





~1940 Shelby - Rex badged





Early 1950's Manton Smith - Nonpareil Badged
Any information appreciated


----------



## IngoMike (Nov 14, 2021)

bikewhorder said:


> Looking at the pictures I would have never guessed that was anything less than original but it could be a very high quality patina restoration.



That's what I thought when checking it out on the computer which is why I rushed the pickup. Now that I have had time to give it a good look, I see new rack hardware, new chain adjusters, the paint is distressed everywhere, a little here, a little there and does not really have that age look or feel to it. This is a 70+ year old bike which I have many and it just doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 14, 2021)

IngoMike said:


> That's what I thought when checking it out on the computer which is why I rushed the pickup. Now that I have had time to give it a good look, I see new rack hardware, new chain adjusters, the paint is distressed everywhere, a little here, a little there and does not really have that age look or feel to it. This is a 70+ year old bike which I have many and it just doesn't seem right to me.



Well just give the bike a gentle misting with a salt and vinegar solution and it will be good as old.


----------



## decotriumph (Nov 14, 2021)

I picked up "Murray," the lesser-known cousin of WF X-53. He's not dressed properly, wearing an inappropriate rack and headlight, and a goofy reflector and grips:




His homely younger sister, Monterey, tagged along, too:


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 14, 2021)

The day before Monday, yes just today Sunday. Bottom shelf find I can’t believe no one saw it . I think it is beautiful not sure when built . This is the second one I own now , I’ll find a good spot for it


----------



## tanksalot (Nov 14, 2021)

A few photos from my toy car find from last week. They where way better than I expected. And some pics from the played with toy car lot I picked up from this week.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Nov 14, 2021)

A pair of ducks and a cool wald rack.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 14, 2021)

IngoMike said:


> That's what I thought when checking it out on the computer which is why I rushed the pickup. Now that I have had time to give it a good look, I see new rack hardware, new chain adjusters, the paint is distressed everywhere, a little here, a little there and does not really have that age look or feel to it. This is a 70+ year old bike which I have many and it just doesn't seem right to me.



How are the fender braces attached?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 14, 2021)

Alibi fire…at the ride yesterday Chuck @Sprockets gifted me this cool Iver Johnson mirror.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Nov 14, 2021)

I picked up this tool cabinet from my late father in-law, and found these licenses plate tags this week.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Nov 14, 2021)

Just opened this box of seat pans I got back from 
Garry Rebmann 
@shwinnxchange@yahoo.com
He’s my go to guy for Rider Seats he does awesome work


----------



## MarkKBike (Nov 14, 2021)

I woke up early and drove to the local thrift store to arrive just as it opened today. My goal was to pick up some new clothes I could wear to work.

I ended up coming home with 1 pair each of dickies and carhartt work pants. I also picked up ,a set of Boston Acoustic Lynfield VR975's for 40$. I believe this was Boston Acoustics top of the line model around the year 2000 or so with a MSRP of around $1600.

I have not had a chance to set them up yet, as they are still in my car. But they are really big and heavy and look like this:






They still look fairly modern for being 20+ years old. I hope they work, but if they don't I will first see if I can repair, and if not they will be parted out.


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 14, 2021)

Found this very nice old western flyer


----------



## JRE (Nov 14, 2021)

Kickstand3 said:


> Just opened this box of seat pans I got back from
> Garry Rebmann
> @shwinnxchange@yahoo.com
> He’s my go to guy for Rider Seats he does awesome work
> ...



Wow nice. I've got one with the metal band around the edge I need redone


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 15, 2021)

tjkajecj said:


> Acquired these over the last week and a half, most have been on here before.
> Enough to keep me occupied this winter.
> 
> Tim
> ...



Tim, plenty to keep you busy for sure. Glad you’re doing something with the Recruit, John wasn’t sure which way he was going to go with it. All nice rides!


----------



## Blue Streak (Nov 15, 2021)

Picked up a Herman Miller Eames Fiberglass Rocker at a local estate sale yesterday to go with my Eames Shelving Unit:


----------



## MarkKBike (Nov 17, 2021)

Sorry, I did not want to wait another week. On Monday I stopped by the local goodwill again, and lucked into a brand new pair of Redwings in my size, they still had the original tags. The price was just 30$ and impossible to pass up. I have been wearing them the last two days after work, and finally wore them to my job today and put in a 10 hour day in them. My feat survived with just a little soreness, but I want to get them broken in before the snow comes.

I love my local goodwill, this is the second pair of new Redwings I have found there, and a few months ago I also picked up a pair of new Nicks Officer Boots. Each boot is a different ankle height and style, and can be used for specific purposes.



These Redwing Truhiker's will be perfect for my job once the Chicago weather turns foul. Since I enter residences for carpentry work on a daily basis I need a boot I can easily take off and put back on before the protective floor coverings get applied. These will be perfect for that work application.

Its hard for me to believe that I have lucked into so many pairs of higher end new work boots in my size. I wounder how and why these are being donated at my local store.

Here is my current lineup of more recent Redwing and Nicks boot finds, all were found at goodwill in new condition with tags attached.



My favorites are the Nicks, but they take too much time to lace up while at work, so I use them for more casual occasions.


----------



## juanmolina76 (Nov 20, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Helped a friend clean off a shelf in his garage and get a couple of old bikes gone. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1511987
> 
> ...



How much for the red Schwinn seat?


----------



## tacochris (Nov 20, 2021)

Picked up (yet another) ratty phantom project, this time a 52 black frame/fork/rack from @schwinnguyinohio mainly because i already had a rusty tank, guard and wheels ready for it.  Guess im gonna be on the hunt for rusty phantom fenders and seat-pan in due time....o and the 52t sprocket.  
i never learn...lol


----------



## mrg (Nov 21, 2021)

This is last weeks!


----------



## tacochris (Nov 21, 2021)

mrg said:


> This is last weeks!



Deal was made on 11/15 so it kinda still works.


----------



## ADKBIKES (Nov 22, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Helped a friend clean off a shelf in his garage and get a couple of old bikes gone. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1511987
> 
> ...



whats the seat in the bag ?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 22, 2021)

ADKBIKES said:


> whats the seat in the bag ?



NOS Troxel sissy bar


----------

